# no where to grow



## kiddude (Oct 13, 2009)

i just started growing and my mom found out. she hasnt said anything but she shut the lights off on it meaning i have to get rid of my 6 plants before she does and make up this bullshit story on how what i did was wrong and all that. BUT i wanna keep the plants and i dont think they will grow outside cause winters starting and maryland is pretty cold for plants. so to recap i got 6 baby plants(biggest one is only 4 inches tall) and i have to move them somewhere where they wont be found and outside isnt an option. so any ideas on where to put them that can be easily hidden? i have them on my windowsill for now (faces woods and not visible to my parents but light source isnt good at all) i mean i have a couple ideas but im looking for good places


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 13, 2009)

my old room had a crawl space in my closet ceiling...does yours? really tho it is her house...if u live by the forrest could you make a cheap greenhouse with pipes and plastic?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

I would just trash those plants and wait till I can safely grow/have your own home where everybody is on board and not risk my parents home.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2009)

:yeahthat: read, learn, get your own place then grow til your hearts desire. eace:


----------



## kiddude (Oct 13, 2009)

i dont have a crawl space in my room but under my window theres the crawl space under my house and there is a crawl space type thing (its a hole going into the upper attic) in my little brothers room but he is upstairs im downstairs. and i like the outside idea ill try getting something together and if these plants die ill test what ever green house thing i make with 1 or 2 plants since i have 6 other seeds.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 13, 2009)

I like the forrest idea so u arent disrespecting ur mom...  good luck.


----------



## kiddude (Oct 13, 2009)

would a fish tank hold in heat? cause i have a couple old ones and was thinking about using them as a base and then just adding a plastic ceiling


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 13, 2009)

it would hold some...u could wrap it with insulation..


----------



## kiddude (Oct 13, 2009)

hmm i think i have something but i think i might start by putting black paper on the outside and tin foil on the inside and then just running a power cord out there for a light and fan

if this works good ill start recording it  giving you credit for your great ideas


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 13, 2009)

Confucious say when you have no where to grow, grow no where :hubba:


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 13, 2009)

dude...really...put all this energy that it takes to "sneak one by your mom" and put that into finding a place that's safe to grow...

here's what's gonna happen:

1.You're gonna build some little janky setup on the sly.

2.You're gonna stress about it all the time

3.You won't be able to provide adequate lighting or ventilation because everything has to be so stealthy

4.When the plants start to bud they will smell..._awesome right_?

5.Now the real stress about getting found out starts!..totally fun!

6.When you are about to harvest and have put in all this work (on a crappy setup) and stress, something will happen..

like your Mom finding it and deciding that you are guilty of more than poor judgement..you are deceitful...no good, right?

7.Your whole "harvest" will be scrapped or waaay meager and not worth the pain in the ***..

8.In growing this way, you will not learn anything usefull that can apply to a proper grow..just how to trick people like your Mom...

I say all of this because it's totally something I would've done...like 15 years ago, but still..... 

I would've been stupid and disrespectfull enough to think I could get away with it and use somebody who cared about me and thier most prized possesion: thier house

c'mon man...you can do better than that!

give Mom's a hug and thank her for letting you live at home!


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

:goodposting: :yeahthat:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 13, 2009)

kiddude said:
			
		

> hmm i think i have something but i think i might start by putting black paper on the outside and tin foil on the inside and then just running a power cord out there for a light and fan
> 
> if this works good ill start recording it  giving you credit for your great ideas


 
oh jeeze and everybody hates me for helping you pull one over on her..at that age my dad would have beat my *** and thrown me out if he had found a grow in his house..no power chord...think she wont find it and know? or some else will find it. I suggest finding a forrest site and waiting til spring. u r lucky she didnt burn them and whip ur butt...do u have a friend with an apt? give em to them and maybe they will give u a cut for the plants....


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 13, 2009)

never that 2Dog...ur just a problem solver!


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 13, 2009)

This plant gets 1 hour of sunlight per day ! I hope this helps ! Just a little experiment i thought i might try !


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 13, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> never that 2Dog...ur just a problem solver!


 
awww thanks buddy...watched texas chainsaw massacre today for the first time..I kept thining of that summer school movie where they dress as the brothers..lmao


----------



## kiddude (Oct 14, 2009)

well thanks for your help 2dog. and purplephazes only one hour you say? im sure i can find somewhere to keep them during the night and can move them before school so they can get sunlight


----------



## Growdude (Oct 14, 2009)

kiddude said:
			
		

> well thanks for your help 2dog. and purplephazes only one hour you say? im sure i can find somewhere to keep them during the night and can move them before school so they can get sunlight




It will never amount to anything..... just forget about it.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 14, 2009)

1)How old are you?
2)Putting your parents at risk is not only stupid but selfish.  

IMO, scrap the grow and wait until you have a safe place of YOUR OWN to grow.  If you happen to get caught by somebody serious your parents could be responsible if there name is on the lease.  Just wait.


----------



## kiddude (Oct 15, 2009)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> 1)How old are you?
> 2)Putting your parents at risk is not only stupid but selfish.
> 
> IMO, scrap the grow and wait until you have a safe place of YOUR OWN to grow.  If you happen to get caught by somebody serious your parents could be responsible if there name is on the lease.  Just wait.



1)im 19
2)well i decided that since she already knew i had started once i would ask her about it she said she did care as long as i didn't sell it but she also doesn't want me to have it in a wooden box (like i did before) so i asked her if i can make a metal one if it be ok she agreed so i have constructed a pc grow box and to make it all better she waters it during the day if i don't have time before school. oh and i told her it would smell once it started flowering she said i could put it it the shed when that happened


thank you everyone that helped or tried to. biggest thanks to 2dog cause next spring im going to grow in a make shift green house out in the woods


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

ur mom is cool...I figured that when she saw the plants and didnt bust ur chops...be grateful everyday for her take out the trash and do the dishes...and wash her car lol....glad it worked out.


----------



## kiddude (Oct 15, 2009)

i do all but wash the car but she pays me for it... but i still do it haha


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 15, 2009)

you have 6 seeds you said.
in the spring grow outside dude.
you dont need a greenhouse in the summer.

start your six in side and put them out when ready, 6 will give you enough weed.


----------



## kiddude (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah i will probably get more seeds by summer but for now i have 6


----------



## city (Oct 15, 2009)

Well just to put my 2 centss in when there not needed. If its you're house don't grow it. If she is cool with it then do it but otherwise don't..
Thank you AV for posting an MFG quote,I almost forgot about that freek of nature.


----------



## Mauwie Wauwie (Oct 19, 2009)

well it looks like it worked out for you. if you can make your box airtight then you could just use a carbon filter to help with the smell so they wouldn't have to go to the shed


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 26, 2009)

here is the best idea ever you ready for this 

GET A JOB
GET AN APARTMENT OR HOUSE TRAILER WHATEVER
THEN GROW
at 19 i was lookin for a house. also workin 90 hrs week signed papers  on my home when turning 20. so cut the umbilical cord and move out


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn kid USE THE SHED!


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 27, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> it would hold some...u could wrap it with insulation..


 
yOU'RE totally breaking me up here...keep going....


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 27, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> oh jeeze and everybody hates me for helping you pull one over on her..at that age my dad would have beat my *** and thrown me out if he had found a grow in his house..no power chord...think she wont find it and know? or some else will find it. I suggest finding a forrest site and waiting til spring. u r lucky she didnt burn them and whip ur butt...do u have a friend with an apt? give em to them and maybe they will give u a cut for the plants....


 
No one hates you, didn't we all try and grow when still living at home?  I sure did, he was asking for our experience and we wanna give it, right?  Even the sneaky grow under the parent room scenario.  I was laughing my bum off when you posted the insulation on the outside of his fish tank greenhouse thing, i figured you were leading him on a path to distruction for his own good, because it's a baaaaaad idea to grow without mom's permission today, laws were pretty different in the 70's when i tried it.  I was waiting for you to post for him to nute it with bleach of some crap, really...

Hey to the youngman, please don't risk you're mom's digs unless you live in downtown San diego or San Fransisco or any county in north California.  Too risky i think in less leinient(sp?) i think.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

well the power chord leading to the woods would have done him in...figured Id nip that one in the bud...I have a younger brother can u tell? lmao...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

as far as what we did younger I would never have grown in or around my parents house my dad is a ferocious man when he gets mad...no weed is worth that wrath...this kid has an easy going mom or he prob wouldnt even be trying out...kids know what they can get away with IMO...


----------

